# not sure if mantis is molting



## Shadow Mantis (Jun 4, 2005)

My African Mantis has not moved very much for the three days that I have had her. She has not eaten any food and hangs very still from the top of her cage. Her body appears to be in the shape of a "U" but, since she has not come down, I do not know if this is just gravity. Should I feed her any more and is she about to molt?


----------



## Rick (Jun 4, 2005)

Those don't move much and their abdomen does hang down most of the time. However it still could be about to molt.


----------



## Jolt (Jun 4, 2005)

My Asian mantis didnt eat for 2 days before it molted........so it very well may be about to molt


----------



## Shadow Mantis (Jun 6, 2005)

Thanks for the help!


----------

